# Rockford Corporation in Phoenix - 23 open job positions right now



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Rockford Corporation <-- job board

Today is September 22nd. This is Rockford Corporation, usually known as Rockford-Fosgate.

We acquired a new building and we are expanding a ton. There are 23 job openings on the page above including automotive technician (installer'ish), acoustic design engineer (like me), embedded systems, software, entry level testing and high level product managers and a bunch more.

The Acoustic Test Technician position might be an interesting entry-level job with lots of hands-on Klippel experience : )


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Justin Zazzi said:


> Rockford Corporation <-- job board
> 
> Today is September 22nd. This is Rockford Corporation, usually known as Rockford-Fosgate.
> 
> ...



You go there and make Rockford Great Again.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Interesting, is the pay competitive? It might take a lot to get to me leave Colorado for the heat of Phoenix, but it could be a fun career change.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

gijoe said:


> Interesting, is the pay competitive? It might take a lot to get to me leave Colorado for the heat of Phoenix, but it could be a fun career change.


Wait, people actually leave Colorado?

The stack for their software positions doesn't exactly match mine, but I agree, would be a fun opportunity!


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

ajt976 said:


> Wait, people actually leave Colorado?
> 
> The stack for their software positions doesn't exactly match mine, but I agree, would be a fun opportunity!


We try not to leave, but damn it's getting expensive to stay.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

gijoe said:


> We try not to leave, but damn it's getting expensive to stay.


yeah it is , a basic house is 600k now

if I could I would definitely relocate


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Well this post was from a while ago, but we still have lots of open positions on that career page in my first post.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Justin Zazzi said:


> Well this post was from a while ago, but we still have lots of open positions on that career page in my first post.


I’ll look, I like AZ also .... 
I been to Tempe before .... I wouldn’t mind it .


----------

